# Arcade1up 6657 PCB Motherboard on a TV



## fixingmytoys (Dec 12, 2018)

With the Arcade1up thAt is out now,what I want to do is take the Arcade1up 6657 PCB Motherboard and use it on my T.V not in the cab or lcd screen it comes with, I want to take the PCB and pop it in my homemade  pandora’s box that I have all ready made, put a HDMI switcher I’m it etc. so I trying to find information on the “output” from the 30pin  socket that hoes to the LCD, from what I can tell the controls are running down a 40pin ide cable to. USB controll box thing, I might be wrong, want to connect it to my exciting buttons etc


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 12, 2018)

he shows the adapter that he used to get an hdmi in for the monitor. may be of help.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey @WD_GASTER2  I watched that one he is using the LCD screen that comes with the Arcade1UP with a PIE i want to use it the other way around the Arcarde1Up to a different SCREEN ie my big one in the lounge room, so it would Arcard1up video out ---------> HDMI ?? RGB ??? -------> BIG ASS TV lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i think what i need is 30 pin LVDS  to HDMI or LVDS 30 pin  to RGB something like that or tap into the lines etc , most of the chips have been sanded off , the photo  have is not very clear


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 12, 2018)

https://sc02.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1eX3evxSYBuNjSspjq6x73VXaV/YKT-Low-Power-HDMI-to-LVDS-Display.jpg

something like that?


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 12, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> https://sc02.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1eX3evxSYBuNjSspjq6x73VXaV/YKT-Low-Power-HDMI-to-LVDS-Display.jpg
> 
> something like that?


Yes , that simple


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 12, 2018)

it looks like ali express vendors have them. best of luck if you take the plunge my friend.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 12, 2018)

Been looking but can seem to
Find the way I want lots and lots of HDMI  output from pie to LDVS  to run a raw screen like one from a laptop, I know the arcade1up has a 30pin ldvs output, which is why I seeing if it is possible to go from ldvs output to hdmi input, trying to see if I can find some information about the mother board to see the video chip etc, but all the chips have been sanded to hide the names


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 12, 2018)

that is such a crappy move by manufacturers. tends to annoy me to no end. hope you end up finding a solution though.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks, if only I could just tap in to the chip as it were I would be fine from there lol


----------

